# Bleeding when I should be ovulating



## ma2maya (Jun 12, 2003)

Based upon my cycle and discharge level/type i should have ovulated yesterday. It is likely that I did but yesterday I woke up and there was blood on the tp after going to the bathroom. I put on a pantyliner and had a minor amount of blood after about an hour. I am continueing to have blood discharged. Its light in color and about the quantity of an extremely light period.

Last Wednesday, 8 days ago, was the last day of my period. I am curious as to what this blood is caused by. I know its possible to have spotting during ovulation, but this has not happened to me before.

Any insight would be appreciated.

Thx,
Kathy


----------



## KristinaMarie (Oct 28, 2006)

I have been dealing with this for 18 cycles. Today I was finally diagnosed with PCOS. My bleeding is a full fleged period roughly 13-17 days after the start of my last period. My OBGYN put me on Metformin today, so we will see what happens from that. Good luck, hopefully its ovualtion spotting, and you catch your egg.


----------



## ap mom (Dec 23, 2006)

Any update ma2maya?


----------

